# HTC INspire Screen Shot HELP!



## PeaceMaker

Yeah. You need to root your phone first... once rooted, download either drocap or shootme. then you run the app, and shake your phone when your ready to snap!


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


Yeah. You need to root your phone first... once rooted, download either drocap or shootme. then you run the app, and shake your phone when your ready to snap!


That's how I did it.

But if you're fervent about not wanting to root, there's this option:

http://www.androidcentral.com/taking...s-without-root


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12585699*
> That's how I did it.
> 
> But if you're fervent about not wanting to root, there's this option:
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/taking-screenshots-without-root


True... but this option is a pain in the butt and makes you install software/drivers on your computer... ugh, just a pain. Root is easy and reversible.


----------



## hannabri

How do you root your phone?


----------

